# 2006 Outback 26rks Tt



## runfromthebees (Oct 20, 2007)

This is our first post on the forum. My wife and I have been looking at TT's for a while and like the Outback model. We came accross a 2006 Outback 26RKS at a local dealer. He wants $15,000, plus TT&L. It looks like it was never used.

Is this a good price? Also, any comments or suggestions about his model.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

runfromthebees said:


> This is our first post on the forum. My wife and I have been looking at TT's for a while and like the Outback model. We came accross a 2006 Outback 26RKS at a local dealer. He wants $15,000, plus TT&L. It looks like it was never used.
> 
> Is this a good price? Also, any comments or suggestions about his model.


I have the exact same year and model, and so does my brother-in-law. We love it. If there's anything specific you need to know about it, just ask.

Counter offer for $15K out the door! Play hard ball!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

You may want to look on NADA. I looked it up with no options, and low retail is $15,300 for it. I think that's a good price, especially if it's in the condition you say it is.
Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Heck yeah, $15K is a great price. . . I still owe $21,665.96 on mine after 16 month of ownership!


----------



## runfromthebees (Oct 20, 2007)

raynardo said:


> Heck yeah, $15K is a great price. . . I still owe $21,665.96 on mine after 16 month of ownership!


Thanks for the advice on the price. Did you have any problems with the camper? The dealer said he would fix anything we found wrong before we took it off the lot. Is there something I should look for that could be a potential problem?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Check here for a list of pre-delivery inspection stuff.....

http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/Outbac...l?1088221594096

Mark


----------



## runfromthebees (Oct 20, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Check here for a list of pre-delivery inspection stuff.....
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/Outbac...l?1088221594096
> 
> Mark


Thanks. That is a big help. I did not know where to start. I'm pretty sure the salesman will not expect me to go over all this. They only point out the obvious problems. I plan on getting with them during the week and will you'll know what happens.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

runfromthebees said:


> Thanks for the advice on the price. Did you have any problems with the camper? The dealer said he would fix anything we found wrong before we took it off the lot. Is there something I should look for that could be a potential problem?


I did have the front cap (fiberglass shell) replaced with one month left under the factory warranty at absolutely no charge to me. When I picked it up, I noticed a couple of bubbles on the lower left front, but I figured if it was structurally sound, I'd wait until I had it almost a year before getting it fixed.

I also replaced both rear stabilizers earlier this month after I went over a couple of swales at different times, the left side in June and the right side in September. I replaced them with a superior BAL unit.

And the rear stair housing is perpetually getting tweaked into a trapezoid shape when I cross very unlevel ground. I just always kick it back into it's normal rectangular shape. One day I may have to opt for disappearing electric stairs.

Everything else: the air-conditioning, the furnance, water tanks, pumps, microwave, refrigerator/freezer, and stove has worked great. We've never used the oven.

I did make a couple of simple mods on the unit that make my life a little easier. Oh, and we did put a foam egg-crate mattress on the queen bed as well as hydraulic lifts to make raising it easier. A Honda eu2000i generator runs everything but the AC when we're boondocking. One of these days I may buy the second Honda and the parallel kit so I can even run the AC while off shore power.

And the best mod I'm saving for last: my Outbackers.com decals!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Since you're looking at a used unit, are you getting any kind of warranty with it? Inspect the exterior VERY closely and look for "bubbles" that would represent delamination (soft spots from water damage). I know on my 06 27RSDS, I had gotten all the kinks, etc., out of it (at MY frustration), so this will, hopefully, be the case for your unit. Don't let them rush you through your PDI. Make sure they DEMONSTRATE everything to you. Don't take any children, if you have them, with you, as you need to be paying attention to things. It may help to take a notepad or something and start at one end of the OB and make a thorough inspection of EVERYTHING, down to the hinges. Be picky, it's your money!! Make sure there are no bubbles in the thermafoil (white covering) on the cabinets, etc., as there's been problems with that, recently. Check caulking on the exterior around the lights, check the roof/awning for damage. Put down a deposit, but don't sign ANYTHING until the defects you find are fixed.
Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Don't know anything about a KRS, but Outback is great.


----------



## runfromthebees (Oct 20, 2007)

sgalady said:


> Since you're looking at a used unit, are you getting any kind of warranty with it? Inspect the exterior VERY closely and look for "bubbles" that would represent delamination (soft spots from water damage). I know on my 06 27RSDS, I had gotten all the kinks, etc., out of it (at MY frustration), so this will, hopefully, be the case for your unit. Don't let them rush you through your PDI. Make sure they DEMONSTRATE everything to you. Don't take any children, if you have them, with you, as you need to be paying attention to things. It may help to take a notepad or something and start at one end of the OB and make a thorough inspection of EVERYTHING, down to the hinges. Be picky, it's your money!! Make sure there are no bubbles in the thermafoil (white covering) on the cabinets, etc., as there's been problems with that, recently. Check caulking on the exterior around the lights, check the roof/awning for damage. Put down a deposit, but don't sign ANYTHING until the defects you find are fixed.
> Good luck!
> Darlene


Again, great advice. I will look at each item as suggested. The salesman is pushy, but it's my money and he said he would fix ANYTHING before we bought it. That is yet to be seen. I will keep you'll posted.


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Not sure on the price thing just wanted to say

*Welcome To Outbackers

Post often 
*


----------

